
Google Fiber reaches preliminary franchise agreement with Portland - jseliger
http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2014/04/google_fiber_reaches_prelimina.html
======
jseliger
Note that those of you who live in Seattle should be aware that Comcast's
franchise is up for renewal:
[http://www.seattle.gov/cable/renewal.htm](http://www.seattle.gov/cable/renewal.htm)
. Seattle used to be in the running for Google Fiber but apparently the City
Council isn't interested in meeting Google's terms anymore. I wish I had a
link for a better discussion of this but I can't find it on the Seattle Times
or elsewhere.

